# Amazon , es el momento de invertir en Amazon



## jamesito (11 Abr 2020)

Veo interminables post donde recomiendan comprar decenas de empresas como si supieran analizar, como si fuesen García Parames.

Mi predicción es simple. Amazon lleva un año oscilando entre 1700 y 2100.
Llego a máximos a mediados de febrero cuando todas las bolsas empezaron a caer.
A amazon no le afecta el confinamiento. 
Amazon busca contratar a 100.000 personas en Estados Unidos al dispararse los pedidos por el coronavirus

Amazon esta vendiendo el triple que hace dos meses.
Cuando salgan los resultados del primer trimestre a finales de mes.Las acciones subirán de golpe en un día bastante.
Pero cuando salgan las ventas del segundo trimestre serán espectaculares, ya que en el primer trimestre solo han aumentado las ventas en el último tramo.
Pero el segundo trimestre será brutal..
No se cuanto va a ser la subida, correspondiente a vender el triple, pero será de las buenas.
Amazon llegará a 3000 y 4000 en poco tiempo.


----------



## gordinflas (11 Abr 2020)

Plan sin fisuras. Nadie lo había pensado antes. El Guarren Bafet español lo llamaban.


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Estaba entre Amazon y Banco Santander, gracias por disiparme las dudas


----------



## hanschristian (11 Abr 2020)

Claro. ¿Y qué cantidad planeas invertir para que te sea rentable a medio/largo plazo? ¿Cuántos millones tienes?

Porque invertir 1.000 para que se conviertan en 2.000 en cinco años... Ya me dirás.


----------



## jamesito (11 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras. Nadie lo había pensado antes. El Guarren Bafet español lo llamaban.



Siento que te hayas dado por aludido, pero ahora que veo tu hilo de compras es basura.




Frostituto dijo:


> Estaba entre Amazon y Banco Santander, gracias por disiparme las dudas



De nada



hanschristian dijo:


> Claro. ¿Y qué cantidad planeas invertir para que te sea rentable a medio/largo plazo? ¿Cuántos millones tienes?
> 
> Porque invertir 1.000 para que se conviertan en 2.000 en cinco años... Ya me dirás.



Si no tienes dinero da igual donde inviertas


Imagino que lo dices irónicamente, pero conozco unos cuantos "inversores" que empresas zombies de ese tipo, son sus principales posiciones.


----------



## Cosme Oriol (11 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Estaba entre Amazon y Banco Santander, gracias por disiparme las dudas



Mi cartera es esa y petróleo.


----------



## MissKitty&TheHacker (11 Abr 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Veo interminables post donde recomiendan comprar decenas de empresas como si supieran analizar, como si fuesen García Parames.
> 
> Mi predicción es simple. Amazon lleva un año oscilando entre 1700 y 2100.
> Llego a máximos a mediados de febrero cuando todas las bolsas empezaron a caer.
> ...



Pues sí, vender vende, yo estoy apuntada en el programa de afiliados y compraron 2 artículos a través de mi enlace


----------



## Max Aub (11 Abr 2020)

AMZ es la principal posicion de mi cartera, compradas a una media de 1500 y desde luego es una empresa alucinante, con una proyeccion del copon ademas. No esta especialmente barata, de hecho practicamente no se ha inmutado con el timovirus, pero es cierto que puede dar unos resultados empresariales de escandalo en el proximo Q a tenor del aumento del ecommerce.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (11 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Plan sin fisuras. Nadie lo había pensado antes. El Guarren Bafet español lo llamaban.



A veces lo más evidente se soslaya y se tiende a ir a lo más complejo en la creencia de que es mejor, queriendo buscar esa acción arcana de esa empresa rara que nadie analiza o queriendo operar de forma enrevesada, sin parar en la cuenta de que Amazon está literalmente por todas partes, cuando uno sale a la calle se ven cartonajes y precintos de Amazon en todos los basureros, en todas las estafetas de Correos y es la empresa líder en comercio electrónico, un campo al cual le queda un gran recorrido al alza además. Eso por no hablar de sus servicios de streaming y AWS. A tres o cuatro años, tal y como apuntaba el OP , no es descabellado verla a 4000 o 5000.


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (11 Abr 2020)

Suena bien, pero tengo mis dudas

He sido accionista de Amazon desde 2015 hasta nov 2019

Es verdad k van a vender más, pero es k Amazon en europa pierde dinero aún

La clave es Amazon cloud, AWS, la nube
Ahi es donde DE VERDAD se gana dinero y el negocio real

Y tengo mis dudas k con este panorama, mas y mas empresas paguen a Amazon por ser su nube, habrá un parón


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Veo interminables post donde recomiendan comprar decenas de empresas como si supieran analizar, como si fuesen García Parames.
> 
> Mi predicción es simple. Amazon lleva un año oscilando entre 1700 y 2100.
> Llego a máximos a mediados de febrero cuando todas las bolsas empezaron a caer.
> ...



Sabes a qué PER está Amazon?


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (11 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabes a qué PER está Amazon?



A muchos menos del que estaba cuando subió de 1000 a 2000. Con todo, el PER no es un número sacrosanto, tal y como solía serlo tiempo ha a la hora de analizar los fundamentales de una empresa.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

Juan Ramon Jimenez dijo:


> A muchos menos del que estaba cuando subió de 1000 a 2000. Con todo, el PER no es un número sacrosanto, tal y como solía serlo tiempo ha a la hora de analizar los fundamentales de una empresa.



Un PER de 80+ es una cuestión de fe. Que si el mercado lo paga pues muy bien, pero no vengamos ahora con que no importa a qué precio (que es lo que mide el PER) este la acción, porque precisamente esa es la base del análisis fundamental. Las empresas pueden ser buenas o malas, pero se trata de encontrar el precio adecuado a pagar por ellas, tanto por las buenas como por las malas.


----------



## Sitezumbanlosoidos (11 Abr 2020)

hanschristian dijo:


> Claro. ¿Y qué cantidad planeas invertir para que te sea rentable a medio/largo plazo? ¿Cuántos millones tienes?
> 
> Porque invertir 1.000 para que se conviertan en 2.000 en cinco años... Ya me dirás.



Pero a que de 10000 a 20000 parece otra cosa??

Y es la misma subida.......


----------



## La Enviada (11 Abr 2020)

Es verdad que Amazon tiene los típicos ratios del análisis fundamental por las nubes, y lleva muchos años así, pero tal vez hay algún parámetro importante que se escapa en ese tipo de análisis (?), que se inventó en el siglo XX y cuando no existía ni internet ni globalización y las compañías y sectores dominantes en el Dow Jones y S&P500 eran otros. La cuestión es: ¿puede una compañía como Amazon, que ya es la tercera más grande y el 3.7% del S&P500, seguir creciendo a mayor ritmo que el S&P500 durante los próximos 10 años?.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Es verdad que Amazon tiene los típicos ratios del análisis fundamental por las nubes, y lleva muchos años así, pero tal vez hay algún parámetro importante que se escapa en ese tipo de análisis (?), que se inventó en el siglo XX y cuando no existía ni internet ni globalización y las compañías y sectores dominantes en el Dow Jones y S&P500 eran otros. La cuestión es: ¿puede una compañía como Amazon, que ya es la tercera más grande y el 3.7% del S&P500, seguir creciendo a mayor ritmo que el S&P500 durante los próximos 10 años?.



Es Una forma de verlo. Otra puede ser si hay alguna empresa del SP500 que pueda crecer a los ritmos de Amazon en los próximos diez años pero tenga unas valoraciones actuales sustancialmente menores.


----------



## La Enviada (11 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Es Una forma de verlo. Otra puede ser si hay alguna empresa del SP500 que pueda crecer a los ritmos de Amazon en los próximos diez años pero tenga unas valoraciones actuales sustancialmente menores.



Yo hace tiempo que dejé de mirar compañías y me pasé a la indexada, pero buscaría dentro del sector salud en las de menos capitalización del S&P500. Echando un vistazo muy rápido en el screener de Finviz, Quest Diagnostics no está cara, y seguro que a lo que se dedican va a ser algo muy en alza durante los próximos años. Mirando su gráfica histórica desde los 90, es una compañía que crece consistentemente, así que parece que está bien gestionada. Como siempre, habría que estudiar bien su modelo de negocio.


----------



## halconx (11 Abr 2020)

Amazón es uno de los valores que más fuertes se están mostrando ahora mismo en el mercado americano. En realidad todo el sector Retail Broadline es ahora mismo, junto al sector de Metales Preciosos, lo que mejor está en el mercado. Hay otros sectores también prometedores como el sector de la Biotecnología.
La tendencia de Amazón es impecable y las caídas de marzo han sido un momento ideal para tomar posiciones en el valor. Por aqui dejo un gráfico semanal, donde se aprecia una tendencia alcista impecable.:


----------



## aventurero artritico (11 Abr 2020)

me gustaría comprar a 1500, está cara pero es un negocio sin límite.


----------



## Poseidón (11 Abr 2020)

accion muy cara, no le veo sentido meter la pasta ahi a menos que tenga muchisimo dinero.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que dejé de mirar compañías y me pasé a la indexada, pero buscaría dentro del sector salud en las de menos capitalización del S&P500. Echando un vistazo muy rápido en el screener de Finviz, Quest Diagnostics no está cara, y seguro que a lo que se dedican va a ser algo muy en alza durante los próximos años. Mirando su gráfica histórica desde los 90, es una compañía que crece consistentemente, así que parece que está bien gestionada. Como siempre, habría que estudiar bien su modelo de negocio.



Veo que los ingresos de esa empresa están bastante estancados. No se supone que este tipo de empresas deberían tener crecimientos muy grandes cada año? Hablo desde el desconocimiento porque no tengo ni idea del sector


----------



## Coronavirus (11 Abr 2020)

Quema tus acciones anda...


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (11 Abr 2020)

> Amazon llegará a 3000 y 4000 en poco tiempo.



Me lo guardo.


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

Con lo caro que está Amazon, no es descabellado meterse en su copia china: Alibaba


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> Yo hace tiempo que dejé de mirar compañías y me pasé a la indexada, pero buscaría dentro del sector salud en las de menos capitalización del S&P500. Echando un vistazo muy rápido en el screener de Finviz, Quest Diagnostics no está cara, y seguro que a lo que se dedican va a ser algo muy en alza durante los próximos años. Mirando su gráfica histórica desde los 90, es una compañía que crece consistentemente, así que parece que está bien gestionada. Como siempre, habría que estudiar bien su modelo de negocio.



El sector biotecnología es tan incierto y cambiante que lo mejor es pillarse un ETF, diversificar y a correr
A ver quién es el valiente que sin información privilegiada se mete en una única empresa


----------



## La Enviada (11 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Veo que los ingresos de esa empresa están bastante estancados. No se supone que este tipo de empresas deberían tener crecimientos muy grandes cada año? Hablo desde el desconocimiento porque no tengo ni idea del sector



No es una empresa "growth" claramente, pero tampoco son ingresos decrecientes. Simplemente pasa el filtro de empresa de calidad con negocio estable y balances predecibles. Igual sus ingresos de los últimos años han sido más o menos constantes porque su sector no ha tenido una demanda muy creciente (yo tampoco tengo ni idea del sector). He mirado muy por encima otras compañías "parecidas" y les pasa un poco lo mismo o mejor (pero también están más caras). La cuestión es que, si creemos que el campo de los diagnósticos va a estar muy en alza la próxima década, ahora que hemos visto de golpe que ningún sitio está libre de pandemias, entonces una empresa de ese campo, de calidad y buen historial, ahora mismo a buen precio, y pequeña (pero dentro del S&P500) como ésta, puede tener un comportamiento muy superior al S&P500.


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> No es una empresa "growth" claramente, pero tampoco son ingresos decrecientes. Simplemente pasa el filtro de empresa de calidad con negocio estable y balances predecibles. Igual sus ingresos de los últimos años han sido más o menos constantes porque su sector no ha tenido una demanda muy creciente (yo tampoco tengo ni idea del sector). He mirado muy por encima otras compañías "parecidas" y les pasa un poco lo mismo o mejor (pero también están más caras). La cuestión es que, si creemos que el campo de los diagnósticos va a estar muy en alza la próxima década, ahora que hemos visto de golpe que ningún sitio está libre de pandemias, entonces una empresa de ese campo, de calidad y buen historial, ahora mismo a buen precio, y pequeña (pero dentro del S&P500) como ésta, puede tener un comportamiento muy superior al S&P500.



Con un PER de 14 y un PB de 2 aprox estaría para entrar en muy breves


----------



## La Enviada (11 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> El sector biotecnología es tan incierto y cambiante que lo mejor es pillarse un ETF, diversificar y a correr
> A ver quién es el valiente que sin información privilegiada se mete en una única empresa



(es que nunca hay que meterse en una única empresa, eso es el abc)

Depende. Si hablamos de una small cap que sus ingresos dependen de unas pocas patentes, pues sí, es una montaña rusa, en un par de años puede multiplicar su precio por 30 y dos años después volver a donde estaba. Ahí tienes que ser un insider o al menos un profesional del sector. Pero Quest Diagnostics no es pequeña (12.6 B) ni da grandes bandazos (basta ver su gráfica de 20 años). Hasta donde he entendido tiene un negocio muy diversificado (precisamente por eso no da grandes bandazos...).


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

La Enviada dijo:


> (es que nunca hay que meterse en una única empresa, eso es el abc)
> 
> Depende. Si hablamos de una small cap que sus ingresos dependen de unas pocas patentes, pues sí, es una montaña rusa, en un par de años puede multiplicar su precio por 30 y dos años después volver a donde estaba. Ahí tienes que ser un insider o al menos un profesional del sector. Pero Quest Diagnostics no es pequeña (12.6 B) ni da grandes bandazos (basta ver su gráfica de 20 años). Hasta donde he entendido tiene un negocio muy diversificado (precisamente por eso no da grandes bandazos...).



No te digo que no, pero en esta situación la liquidez no da para tanto en mi caso para todas las empresas que tengo en el radar, por lo que no entendiendo del sector... replicas el MSCI World Healh Care y a correr

Y me parece muy buena empresa la que dices y en un par de semanas a la que se de otra bajada (previsiblemente) está para entrar por fundamentales


----------



## halconx (11 Abr 2020)

Esta empresa biotecnologica está para entrar, precisamente abri ayer un post sobre ella. Me refiero a INCYTE, que cotiza en el Nasdaq 100 y en el Sp 500. Es un claro caballo ganador en los próximos meses.


----------



## Frostituto (11 Abr 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Esta empresa biotecnologica está para entrar, precisamente abri ayer un post sobre ella. Me refiero a INCYTE, que cotiza en el Nasdaq 100 y en el Sp 500. Es un claro caballo ganador en los próximos meses.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 284730



Por algo en especial? Por fundamentales está cara


----------



## halconx (11 Abr 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Por algo en especial? Por fundamentales está cara



Yo me muevo por técnico (Elliott y Wickoff fundamentalmente). En este tipo de empresas los fundamentales importan menos.
Tecnicamente tiene un fuerte potencial, aunque a muy corto plazo yo esperaría un retroceso para entrar.


----------



## arriba/abajo (11 Abr 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Yo me muevo por técnico (Elliott y Wickoff fundamentalmente). En este tipo de empresas los fundamentales importan menos.
> Tecnicamente tiene un fuerte potencial, aunque a muy corto plazo yo esperaría un retroceso para entrar.



Principales soportes y resistencias?


----------



## BABY (12 Abr 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Yo me muevo por técnico (Elliott y Wickoff fundamentalmente). En este tipo de empresas los fundamentales importan menos.
> Tecnicamente tiene un fuerte potencial, aunque a muy corto plazo yo esperaría un retroceso para entrar.



Veo por encima que tiene 700 empleados y que trabaja con terapias biologicas. Algún ensayo prometedor en patología muy concreta, pero nada disruptivo. ¿Que la hace especial?.


----------



## romeoalfa (12 Abr 2020)

Amazon por fundamentales, gestión y crecimiento, es una gran compra, pero hay que esperar a ver si viene una fuerte crisis y recorta mucho, sólo así me atrevería. El comercio electrónico es el futuro, Amazon es el lider y tiene una infraestructura y prestigio que lo hacen imbatible en el sector, pero aún así a estos precios....yo esperaría una crisis fuerte que haga bajar a todo.


----------



## halconx (12 Abr 2020)

BABY dijo:


> Veo por encima que tiene 700 empleados y que trabaja con terapias biologicas. Algún ensayo prometedor en patología muy concreta, pero nada disruptivo. ¿Que la hace especial?.




Ya os he dicho que me muevo por técnico y por técnico es valor para una cartera en estos momentos. Los fundamentales vendran cuando ya no se pueda comprar, esto es así en este tipo de valores.

En este valor han reacumulado las manos fuertes, y por Elliott (largo plazo) tiene sólo dos impulsos alcista como todo su sector.


----------



## Max Aub (12 Abr 2020)

halconx dijo:


> Ya os he dicho que me muevo por técnico y por técnico es valor para una cartera en estos momentos. Los fundamentales vendran cuando ya no se pueda comprar, esto es así en este tipo de valores.
> 
> En este valor han reacumulado las manos fuertes, y por Elliott (largo plazo) tiene sólo dos impulsos alcista como todo su sector.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 285559



Gracias por tu analisis. Yo unicamente manejo analisis fundamental y por cifras AMZ tambien demuestra unas excelentes perspectivas.

Bajo tu analisis que opinas de Facebook?


----------



## Membroza (12 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Un PER de 80+ es una cuestión de fe. Que si el mercado lo paga pues muy bien, pero no vengamos ahora con que no importa a qué precio (que es lo que mide el PER) este la acción, porque precisamente esa es la base del análisis fundamental. Las empresas pueden ser buenas o malas, pero se trata de encontrar el precio adecuado a pagar por ellas, tanto por las buenas como por las malas.



Déjalos, que como Amazon un trimestre dé el hostiazo perderán el 70% de su dinero. Es arriesgado meterse a estos precios aún sabiendo que es buena compañía, pero la gente a estas alturas no se enteran de qué van las burbujas.


----------



## arriba/abajo (12 Abr 2020)

Membroza dijo:


> Déjalos, que como Amazon un trimestre dé el hostiazo perderán el 70% de su dinero. Es arriesgado meterse a estos precios aún sabiendo que es buena compañía, pero la gente a estas alturas no se enteran de qué van las burbujas.



Yo no dudo que es una compañía de la virgen, de lo mejor que hay. Pero joder tienes Apple a PER 20 o 20 algo, a Google igual, a Microsoft en 30 yo creo. Me parece un gap demasiado grande entre las compañías buenas. Y lo que tú dices, basta un trimestre de que no cumpla expectativas para bajar un 30% del tirón. O más. Ya en su momento le pasó a Apple, que estaba tan hinchado que incluso con beneficios record bajaba porque las expectativas eran aún mayores.


----------



## KaSolo (13 Abr 2020)

Amazon es una muy buena empresa pero esta carísima (como ya se ha dicho aquí).
Por otro lado, tiene dos problemas muy grandes: tema evasión de impuestos y tema plantilla... si queréis comprar esperad a que cualquiera de estas dos circunstancias le peguen un buen bajón en la
cotización. Yo creo que esta crisis va a favorecer que esto ocurra...


----------



## Max Aub (13 Abr 2020)

Por cierto, vaya pedazo de subida está pegando hoy AMZ.


----------



## DEREC (13 Abr 2020)

Pues mire para comprar una cosa y me daban plazos de entrega en Junio. Lo compre en otro sitio y en dos días en casa.

No os extrañe que lo chapen si el coronavirus empeora el 95% de lo que envían son chorradas prescindibles.


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (14 Abr 2020)

AMZ en el premarket haciendo máximos históricos, señores. La proyección de esta empresa es impresionante.


----------



## kynes (14 Abr 2020)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Suena bien, pero tengo mis dudas
> 
> He sido accionista de Amazon desde 2015 hasta nov 2019
> 
> ...



El punto de inflexión puede ser ahora que el comercio físico se viene abajo El comercio alerta: el 50% de empresas pueden desaparecer

Ahora es cuando va a empezar a ganar dinero con eCommerce a lo bestia. 

¿De verdad pensáis que puede bajar?


----------



## Warrants_1X2 (14 Abr 2020)

kynes dijo:


> El punto de inflexión puede ser ahora que el comercio físico se viene abajo El comercio alerta: el 50% de empresas pueden desaparecer
> 
> Ahora es cuando va a empezar a ganar dinero con eCommerce a lo bestia.
> 
> ¿De verdad pensáis que puede bajar?



Es lógico lok dices, la verdad

Está claro k Amazon va a salir reforzado de esto, pero tanto como no caer... Es mucho decir

Pero es una de las mejores para estar

La duda es si hay k estar


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

kynes dijo:


> El punto de inflexión puede ser ahora que el comercio físico se viene abajo El comercio alerta: el 50% de empresas pueden desaparecer
> 
> Ahora es cuando va a empezar a ganar dinero con eCommerce a lo bestia.
> 
> ¿De verdad pensáis que puede bajar?



Mírate una compañía que se llamar fevertree. Si la de las tónicas. Cotiza en UK y lleva una caída muy grande de más de un año. Al verlo imaginé que sería porque había bajado ingresos y demás, pero nada más. Lejos de la realidad. Seguía ganando pasta hasta lo del bicho, muy buenos margenes, incluso creciendo en ingresos. El problema es que llegó a estar a PER 55/60. Y ahora está a PER 20. Yo no dudo que Amazon va a crecer. Yo dudo que Amazon crezca tanto para justificar un PER 90, cuando apenas hay compañías, tecnológicas o no, con un PER tan grande. Y más hablando de una empresa tan tan grande.


----------



## arriba/abajo (14 Abr 2020)

Noticia interesante sobre Amazon. Como siempre los franceses los primeros en tomar este tipo de decisiones. Tienen 24 horas para empezar a enviar solo productos totalmente necesarios. Cada día que no cumplan, un millón de euros de multa. Le seguirán otros países con esta medida?

Amazon ordered to limit France trade to essential goods within 24 hours


----------



## jamesito (15 Abr 2020)

Cuando realice el post la ultima cotización de Amazon el 9 de abril era 2.042,76 Dolares

A día 14 de Abril ya está en máximos históricos a 2.283,32 Dolares

Solo un *11%.*


----------



## Juan Ramon Jimenez (15 Abr 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Cuando realice el post la ultima cotización de Amazon el 9 de abril era 2.042,76 Dolares
> 
> A día 14 de Abril ya está en máximos históricos a 2.283,32 Dolares
> 
> Solo un *11%.*



Tesla se ha revalorizado un 100% en estos días, otra empresa fabulosa y que se va a comer el mundo de la automoción, aunque eso da para un post aparte.


----------



## Covid Bryant (15 Abr 2020)

jajajja comprad comprad que me las quitan de las manos


----------



## Feyerabend (15 Abr 2020)

Yo no estaría tan seguro que Amazon va a seguir creciendo ad aeternum, existe competencia como Alibaba que es más cutre y se puede lleva el mercado asiático y el del sur de Europa. Amazon tiene cuerda en USA, en Europa ya depende pq en el norte no la veo tan implantada y la gente tiende a oponerse a monopolios y prefieren potenciar comercio en proximidad. Para mí está muy cara y te la juegas casi todo a la cotización sin poder cubrirte con el dividendo. Aunque al menos sus cuentas son sólidas como ninguna.

En cuanto a Tesla, puede prometer mucho y nadie lo duda, pero a día de hoy sigue perdiendo dinero o ganando mínimamente con el inconveniente de que cotiza a más de 700 $, puestos a invertir en promesas prefiero meterme a cualquier empresa de tecnología de hidrógeno que están tiradas de precio ahora mismo.


----------



## frankie83 (15 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Noticia interesante sobre Amazon. Como siempre los franceses los primeros en tomar este tipo de decisiones. Tienen 24 horas para empezar a enviar solo productos totalmente necesarios. Cada día que no cumplan, un millón de euros de multa. Le seguirán otros países con esta medida?
> 
> Amazon ordered to limit France trade to essential goods within 24 hours



A lo mejor les conviene hasta pagar la multa y pasar..


----------



## arriba/abajo (15 Abr 2020)

Económicamente quizás si, pero es un riesgo reputacional muy grande que dudo estén dispuestos a asumir.


----------



## jamesito (16 Abr 2020)

a como está amazon hoy?
Anda a 2407 Dolares.
Cuanto ha subido en una semana?? desde 2042 a 2408?

*UN 17%*


----------



## arriba/abajo (16 Abr 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 291112
> 
> 
> a como está amazon hoy?
> ...



Sabes cómo se llama cuando una acción sube tanto en tan poco tiempo? Especulación. Pura y dura. Lo mismo sube otro 15 que baja un 30. Lo mismo se va a PER 120 que la dejan en PER 50.


----------



## romeoalfa (17 Abr 2020)

kynes dijo:


> El punto de inflexión puede ser ahora que el comercio físico se viene abajo El comercio alerta: el 50% de empresas pueden desaparecer
> 
> Ahora es cuando va a empezar a ganar dinero con eCommerce a lo bestia.
> 
> ¿De verdad pensáis que puede bajar?



El comercio físico no desaparecerá, si cierran el 50% surgirán otros, tiene su mercado. Lo que no discuto es que Amazon es un peso pesado, que seguirá creciendo porque tiene una pegada espectacular, y cada vez se mete a vender más cosas y son súper innovadores


----------



## Laser Love (17 Abr 2020)

Síganme para más consejos económicos


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Abr 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 291112
> 
> 
> a como está amazon hoy?
> ...



que asco me da amierdon y todo el nasdaq

purito humo y ahí siguen, parriba como si no hubiera mañana

como si la peña no se fuera a borrar el caralibro, del jewflix, de la mierda de los tesla que ya han vendido a todos los pijos de mierda rojos del mundo etc


----------



## gordinflas (17 Abr 2020)

Bonitas tags


jamesito dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 291112
> 
> 
> a como está amazon hoy?
> ...



Sabes cuanto ha subido IAG del 3 de abril al 8 de abril? En menos de una semana?? Desde 2,25 a 2,83?

*UN 25%*

IAG mejor inversión que Amazon, confirmado. Todos a comprar aviones  

Por cierto, menudo crack el de las etiquetas


----------



## Covid Bryant (17 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bonitas tags
> 
> Sabes cuanto ha subido IAG del 3 de abril al 8 de abril? En menos de una semana?? Desde 2,25 a 2,83?
> 
> ...



owned y tal

encima iag si algún dia abren el espacio aéreo irá como un cohete, amierdon solo puede que bajar


----------



## jamesito (18 Abr 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bonitas tags
> 
> Sabes cuanto ha subido IAG del 3 de abril al 8 de abril? En menos de una semana?? Desde 2,25 a 2,83?
> 
> ...



Jajajjajajajjajaja
Y por que no lo pusiste el día 3 de abril ?


----------



## jamesito (18 Abr 2020)

Covid Bryant dijo:


> owned y tal
> 
> encima iag si algún dia abren el espacio aéreo irá como un cohete, amierdon solo puede que bajar



Donde esta el owned ?
Amazon desde también ha subido desde el 12 de Marzo ha hoy de 1700 a 2400.

Y si quieres miramos desde que empezó a cotizar


----------



## jamesito (18 Abr 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Sabes cómo se llama cuando una acción sube tanto en tan poco tiempo? Especulación. Pura y dura. Lo mismo sube otro 15 que baja un 30. Lo mismo se va a PER 120 que la dejan en PER 50.



Compra Santander y telefonica , que tienen buen PER
Jajajajajajjakajs


----------



## arriba/abajo (18 Abr 2020)

Claro, porque entre Amazon y Santander y Telefónica no hay más empresas. Además como todo el mundo sabe yo soy muy fan de Santander y tengo a tope de telefónica en mi cartera objetivo....anda pon otra risa de esas de maníaco jajajakkakjakajajfjakajakaka


----------



## Rexter (19 Abr 2020)

Feyerabend dijo:


> Yo no estaría tan seguro que Amazon va a seguir creciendo ad aeternum, existe competencia como Alibaba que es más cutre y se puede lleva el mercado asiático y el del sur de Europa. Amazon tiene cuerda en USA, en Europa ya depende pq en el norte no la veo tan implantada y la gente tiende a oponerse a monopolios y prefieren potenciar comercio en proximidad. Para mí está muy cara y te la juegas casi todo a la cotización sin poder cubrirte con el dividendo. Aunque al menos sus cuentas son sólidas como ninguna.
> 
> En cuanto a Tesla, puede prometer mucho y nadie lo duda, pero a día de hoy sigue perdiendo dinero o ganando mínimamente con el inconveniente de que cotiza a más de 700 $, puestos a invertir en promesas prefiero meterme a cualquier empresa de tecnología de hidrógeno que están tiradas de precio ahora mismo.



Bueno, cutre. Sí y no. Da una apariencia de más cutre pero también es mucho más barato en general. Así que podríamos decir que es más cutre la parte orientada a cliente minorista.

Pero la parte de alibaba dedicada al cliente mayorista funciona MUY BIEN. Contactar con proveedores de productos y que en 3 minutos ya estes en chat con un operador, generalmente muy buena disposición para envío de muestras, comunicación fluida con la mayoría de empresas. No sé que parte del mercado les dará más beneficio, pero para mi la parte de cliente mayorista es bastante decente cuando te puedes permitir material chino.

Si te mueves en temas de materias primas te da igual de donde vengan... Ahora bien, ya no sé si de maquinaria me fiaría tanto, pero eso ya depende del fabricante y no de alibaba


----------



## Benceno (20 Abr 2020)

*Amazon contratará a 75,000 trabajadores más | La Opinión*


----------



## Max Aub (20 Abr 2020)

Amazon se pondra facilmente en 6000 dolares dentro de no mucho.


----------



## jamesito (8 Jun 2020)

Que empresa va camino de los 3000$ la acción?
Ojala lo hubiera lo hubiera puesto en burbuja hace 2 meses...


----------



## jamesito (8 Jun 2020)

No, solo lo puse para que todos se rieran de mí


----------



## romeoalfa (8 Jun 2020)

En el famoso libro “el inversor inteligente” se dice “cuando tú pienses lo mismo que la mayoria, estais todos equivocados” saca tus propias conclusiones de esa frase


----------



## porcospin (9 Jun 2020)

Cuando el castillo de naipes de la bolsa USA caiga, será impresionante ver la cantidad de divisa generada aquí que se va a evaporar allí.
Todos los que pierdan la camisa allí, podrán comprarse una en las rebajas de Inditex


----------



## jamesito (9 Jun 2020)

2600$

Buen ritmo


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (9 Jun 2020)

Joder, y que todavía haya retrasados mentales que dudan de Amazon.


----------



## ccc (9 Jun 2020)

Warrants_1X2 dijo:


> Suena bien, pero tengo mis dudas
> 
> He sido accionista de Amazon desde 2015 hasta nov 2019
> 
> ...



En mi opinion, el sector de la nube seguira creciendo, a pesar de hay mutinacionales que se estan decantando por un modelo cloud On Premise; lo que no hay que olvidar es que iran saliendo nuevas plataformas de servicios digitales y estas se deben de concentrar en el software.

Amazon ha abierto muchas lineas de negocio y esta abarcando mucho mercado; sin embargo, no hay que olvidar el principio de "Es mas dificil subir precios que bajarlos"; puede que con Amazon Prime no tuvieran problemas, pero con los tipicos productos, no conozco ninguna persona, que por ejemplo, compre un movil en AMAZON por 495€ y descarte una oferta de un minorista por 450€: Al final sabes que la garantia te la da el fabricante.

Por otra parte, su politica de satisfaccion al cliente les cuesta muy caro: Con su Warehouse-Deals no paro de comprar productos a mitad de precio (real), que estan nuevos, pero que han sido devueltos; es mas, muchas veces les escribo, que me esperaba el producto en mejor estado y aun recibo otro descuento. Pero es que claro, lo compro en estado "aceptable" y me quejo si no viene nuevo. El otro dia por ejemplo, compre un taladrador Bosh, precio nuevo: 175€; lo compro por 75€ en condicion "Aceptable" y me digo, si no funciona bien, hago las obras que tengo que hacer y lo devuelvo; cuando lo recibo, veo que el paquete original esta hecho un desastre, sin embargo, el producto esta nuevo: No falta ninguna pieza, el taladrador funciona perfecto y no hay ninguna ralla o similar.


----------



## jamesito (19 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Bonitas tags
> 
> Sabes cuanto ha subido IAG del 3 de abril al 8 de abril? En menos de una semana?? Desde 2,25 a 2,83?
> 
> ...



Jejejejekej 

IAG decían los ejjjpertos. 

IAG lleva a la quiebra Level Europe, una de sus aerolíneas low cost, por el covid


----------



## gordinflas (19 Jun 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Jejejejekej
> 
> IAG decían los ejjjpertos.
> 
> IAG lleva a la quiebra Level Europe, una de sus aerolíneas low cost, por el covid



Desde el 17 de abril (el día de ese mensaje) a hoy IAG ha subido de 2,50 a 2,98 euros (20%). En el mismo tiempo Amazon ha subido de 2375$ a 2653,98$ (11%). Los pobres diablos que invierten en IAG (de los que me estaba burlando en ese comentario, por cierto, por si metiendo un " " no quedaba claro) llevan casi el doble de rentabilidad que tú...

¿En qué posición de deja eso?


----------



## jamesito (23 Jun 2020)

gordinflas dijo:


> Desde el 17 de abril (el día de ese mensaje) a hoy IAG ha subido de 2,50 a 2,98 euros (20%). En el mismo tiempo Amazon ha subido de 2375$ a 2653,98$ (11%). Los pobres diablos que invierten en IAG (de los que me estaba burlando en ese comentario, por cierto, por si metiendo un " " no quedaba claro) llevan casi el doble de rentabilidad que tú...
> 
> ¿En qué posición de deja eso?



2700 y subiendo. 
Elige bien amigo, no te lo tomes a mal, solo es un consejo para aficionados. 
Aun puedes subirte al carro.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (23 Jun 2020)

Es hora de entrar en largos con Amazon hipotecándose si fuese necesario, jojojoojojo.


----------



## porcospin (23 Jun 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> 2700 y subiendo.
> Elige bien amigo, no te lo tomes a mal, solo es un consejo para aficionados.
> Aun puedes subirte al carro.



  
Muy bien, tienes 2700 en el aire, el premio en la tragaperras, pero 0 en tu bolsillo. Cuando lo tengas en tu bolsillo y hayas salido del bar nos cuentas.

Todo el mundo podría salir del bar con el cash pero casualmente casi el 100% de las veces se sales del bar sin el premio y a veces in la camisa.


----------



## Harrymorgan (23 Jun 2020)

Compre una accion ( soy monoaccionista je je) hace una semana y la verdad es que tiene pinta de que aun la queda carrete para rato. Técnicamente se la ve con mucha fuerza ya sea por la FED o porque el mercado de verdad cree en ella.


El peligro de acciones que han subido tanto es que un buen dia las de por corregir a lo bestia tipoTerra y te deje pillado. De hecho, son en esas correcciones donde se pierde a base de bien . Pero ahora estoy bastante tranquilo, la directriz esta intacta y todo pinta bien... Pero a la mas minima duda hay que salir por patas.

Enviado desde mi LM-X525 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (23 Jun 2020)

porcospin dijo:


> Muy bien, tienes 2700 en el aire, el premio en la tragaperras, pero 0 en tu bolsillo. Cuando lo tengas en tu bolsillo y hayas salido del bar nos cuentas.
> 
> Todo el mundo podría salir del bar con el cash pero casualmente casi el 100% de las veces se sales del bar sin el premio y a veces in la camisa.



Vamos, que no pudiste comprar Amazon a buenos precios y te has quedado fuera.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (23 Jun 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Compre una accion ( soy monoaccionista je je) hace una semana y la verdad es que tiene pinta de que aun la queda carrete para rato. Técnicamente se la ve con mucha fuerza ya sea por la FED o porque el mercado de verdad cree en ella.
> 
> 
> El peligro de acciones que han subido tanto es que un buen dia las de por corregir a lo bestia tipoTerra y te deje pillado. De hecho, son en esas correcciones donde se pierde a base de bien . Pero ahora estoy bastante tranquilo, la directriz esta intacta y todo pinta bien... Pero a la mas minima duda hay que salir por patas.
> ...



AMZ no es una cuñadez de palilleros hispanos tipo Terra precisamente.


----------



## jamesito (23 Jun 2020)

2770 $ 

Eso son mas de 700$ de subida desde que abri el hilo...
Un 35% de subida en menos de 3 meses.


----------



## Conejo europeo (23 Jun 2020)

Hay que estar loco para meterse en Amazon a estas alturas, con un PER de 127 y la burbuja bursátil usana que podría petar de un momento a otro. Quien esté dentro debería estar pensando en salir.

Por supuesto que es una magnífica empresa, pero ese precio de 2.700$ por acción es una salvajada sin justificación. Aunque desde luego que habría estado bien haber comprado un puñado de acciones en 2015 o por ahí y ahora tener más de 10.000€ por la cara, jajaja. Ojalá hubiera estado en bolsa por aquel entonces.


----------



## desev (23 Jun 2020)

¿Vas a poner stop loss antes de esos resultados?


----------



## McLovin (23 Jun 2020)

Joder. 2764 dólares ahora mismo.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (24 Jun 2020)

Zona actual donde las manos fuertes llevan semanas soltando lastre paulatinamente mientras la gente común entra para no perderse el último dólar. Luego basta con hacer el movimiento adecuado, cuando esté todo el pescado institucional vendido, para iniciar la bajada y abrir cortos y llenar otra vez los bolsillos de los mismos...


----------



## Parlakistan (25 Jun 2020)

Conejo europeo dijo:


> Hay que estar loco para meterse en Amazon a estas alturas, con un PER de 127 y la burbuja bursátil usana que podría petar de un momento a otro. Quien esté dentro debería estar pensando en salir.
> 
> Por supuesto que es una magnífica empresa, pero ese precio de 2.700$ por acción es una salvajada sin justificación. Aunque desde luego que habría estado bien haber comprado un puñado de acciones en 2015 o por ahí y ahora tener más de 10.000€ por la cara, jajaja. Ojalá hubiera estado en bolsa por aquel entonces.



Pues los mejores fondos que conozco están locos y la llevan de primera posición de su cartera, algunos son analistas AAA citywire de Morgan Stanley, así que no deben de ser muy tontos.


----------



## jamesito (3 Jul 2020)

2890$

Los tres mil están a tiro de piedra


----------



## arandel (5 Jul 2020)

Compañías por encima de PER 25 no merecen la pena. Si vas a pegar un palazo a la vida es coger una con 10-15 meterte en los libros y ver si no tiene deudas, etc. Meterle 10K mínimo y a esperar un par de años.


----------



## arriba/abajo (5 Jul 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Pues los mejores fondos que conozco están locos y la llevan de primera posición de su cartera, algunos son analistas AAA citywire de Morgan Stanley, así que no deben de ser muy tontos.



Que recomendaban esos analistas en la burbuja punto com? Cuidado con los anaLISTOS


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (5 Jul 2020)

arandel dijo:


> Compañías por encima de PER 25 no merecen la pena. Si vas a pegar un palazo a la vida es coger una con 10-15 meterte en los libros y ver si no tiene deudas, etc. Meterle 10K mínimo y a esperar un par de años.



Otro pazguato con el rollo del PER. Una empresa tecnológica no se puede medir por el PER, tiene activos que la mayoria son intangibles y hay que aplicar otros parámetros como el FCF.


----------



## arandel (5 Jul 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> Otro pazguato con el rollo del PER. Una empresa tecnológica no se puede medir por el PER, tiene activos que la mayoria son intangibles y hay que aplicar otros parámetros como el FCF.



No tiene sentido que las acciones de Amazon siguen subiendo mientras el PIB baja. Me da que alguien las está hinchando a base de deuda. Pero eh que no soy experto e igual me equivoco.


----------



## Parlakistan (6 Jul 2020)

arriba/abajo dijo:


> Que recomendaban esos analistas en la burbuja punto com? Cuidado con los anaLISTOS



No creo que sean los mismos.


----------



## jamesito (6 Jul 2020)

Tachan!!!
A 3000 pavos está amazon

Quien lo hubiera sabido hace 3 meses!


Menos mal que se trata de amazon, si no los analistos de burbuja estarían diciendome que estoy calentando chicharros...

Proxima parada 4000$


----------



## desev (6 Jul 2020)

PER de 146 y subiendo a toda velocidad...


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (7 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> PER de 146 y subiendo a toda velocidad...



Si supieras que PER tenía hace tres años lo mismo te caes de culo. Repetís como papagayos lo del PER cuando es un parámetro totalmente obsoleto para medir una empresa tecnológica como AMZ. El PER huele a polla de viejo y a Brummel.






_*El PER Tobías, el PER...Gñeeeeé*_


----------



## Benceno (7 Jul 2020)

12 años consecutivos llevan los analistos diciendo que amazon esta caro.
¿Cuando les tocará acertar?


----------



## chickenotter (7 Jul 2020)

Amazon se va a comer la contratacion publica

Aqui en España ya se va a empezar a meter en negocios de contratacion publica, asi que me imagino que muchas empresas como el ECI estan con el culo ardiendo al verse que pueden perder muchos contratos si estos de Amazon los mejoran.


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Jul 2020)

chickenotter dijo:


> Amazon se va a comer la contratacion publica
> 
> Aqui en España ya se va a empezar a meter en negocios de contratacion publica, asi que me imagino que muchas empresas como el ECI estan con el culo ardiendo al verse que pueden perder muchos contratos si estos de Amazon los mejoran.



Y espérate a que las grandes tecnológicas entren en las finanzas... Sueño con ese momento...


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (7 Jul 2020)

El que quiere ganar tiene que arriesgar. Desde detrás de la barrera, es muy fácil.
Amazon puede seguir subiendo más o pegarse la gran hostia, nadie lo sabe, nadie de nuestro nivel.
Yo lo veo arriesgado, pero puede seguir subiendo un rato más perfectamente.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (7 Jul 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y espérate a que las grandes tecnológicas entren en las finanzas... Sueño con ese momento...



Hace meses que el mismísimo Banco Mundial tuvo que salir al quite de la Libra de Facebook porque los bancos tradicionales pudieron el grito en el cielo, pero poner puertas al campo solo puede ser un parche, al final la paco banca tradicional acabará cayendo.


----------



## PutaBidaTete (7 Jul 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Veo interminables post donde recomiendan comprar decenas de empresas como si supieran analizar, como si fuesen García Parames.
> 
> Mi predicción es simple. Amazon lleva un año oscilando entre 1700 y 2100.
> Llego a máximos a mediados de febrero cuando todas las bolsas empezaron a caer.
> ...



Lo has clavado hijo de puta. Mi reconocimiento público te honra


----------



## javiwell (8 Jul 2020)

El E-comerce representa en torno a un 3,4% del PIB mundial y creciendo

El 75% de la población mundial ya está en posesión de un Smartphone

Amazon tiene una cuota de mercado mundial de e-comerce del 7,6% y creciendo

Los mismos productos que compramos en las tiendas físicas se encuentran siempre más baratos en Amazon

Los mismos productos que venden las empresas en tiendas físicas, los pueden vender a través de amazon llegando a más sitios de forma muy barata.

Amazon no cierra los domingos

Amazon no tiene horarios

Amazon no tiene fronteras, es la tienda mundial en tu mano

Amazon robotiza sus centros logísticos donde se encuentran casi todos los productos del mundo

Para comprar una cosa en Amazon no hace falta mover y aparcar tu coche
Amazon tiene más de 100 millones de clientes prime que pagan una cuota anual de 36 euros, compren o no compren

Cuando compras una cosa en Amazon y te sale más barata que en la tienda, vas y se lo cascas a un amigo o familiar

Cuando a alguien le gusta algún objeto que tienes y te pregunta ¿Dónde lo has comprado? Y respondes en Amazon, en lugar de responder, en una empresa tailandesa que se llama tai tun, Amazon obtiene más ventaja.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (8 Jul 2020)

Ayer estaba leyendo un libro de Bolsa del año 2010 y salía Amazon cotizando a 80 y picos euros...
Tiene recorrido potencial, pero está caro, quien se mete debe de ser consciente de que si cae, la caída será brusca. Stops imprescindibles...


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (8 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Ayer estaba leyendo un libro de Bolsa del año 2010 y salía Amazon cotizando a 80 y picos euros...
> Tiene recorrido potencial, pero está caro, quien se mete debe de ser consciente de que si cae, la caída será brusca. Stops imprescindibles...



AMZ no tiene ningún motivo para caer y menos de manera brusca. Yo la veo tranquilamente a 5000.


----------



## pabloMM (8 Jul 2020)

Parlakistan dijo:


> Y espérate a que las grandes tecnológicas entren en las finanzas... Sueño con ese momento...



Sueñas con el momento en que las tecnológicas dominen el mundo y como comentes algo en contra del regimen en fb te borren del mapa?

Enviado desde mi SM-G970F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jul 2020)

Ramón María Valle Inclán dijo:


> AMZ no tiene ningún motivo para caer y menos de manera brusca. Yo la veo tranquilamente a 5000.



Entonces supongo que entrarás en largo sin dudarlo...


----------



## Parlakistan (9 Jul 2020)

pabloMM dijo:


> Sueñas con el momento en que las tecnológicas dominen el mundo y como comentes algo en contra del regimen en fb te borren del mapa?
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-G970F mediante Tapatalk



Sueño con que a la hija puta de la Botina le aniquilen su cortijo.


----------



## grom (9 Jul 2020)

arandel dijo:


> No tiene sentido que las acciones de Amazon siguen subiendo mientras el PIB baja. Me da que alguien las está hinchando a base de deuda. Pero eh que no soy experto e igual me equivoco.



Lo de que la bolsa esta "hinchada por la deuda" es un argumento ambivalente.

Probablemente es cierto.... pero acaso se ve a los bancos centrales parando de añadir ceros a corto plazo?
Justo lo contrario, estan imprimiendo como si no hubiera mañana. De hecho a mi me parece que la bolsa sube simplemente porque la moneda se "deprecia" contra la bolsa.


----------



## Ramón María Valle Inclán (9 Jul 2020)

Pagaaloslistoscontudinero dijo:


> Entonces supongo que entrarás en largo sin dudarlo...



AMZ es la principal posición de mi cartera. He ido comprando paquetes de acciones desde hace tres años y tengo un precio medio de 1500 $. El primer paquete lo compré a 800 y ya por aquel entonces los analistos decían que estaba muy cara. Y voy a muy largo plazo con la tranquilidad añadida de que tengo un más que aceptable precio de compra.


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (9 Jul 2020)

Buena inversión, pero no te confíes y ve subiendo el stop conforme evolucione el precio hacia arriba...


----------



## Largo Caballero (9 Jul 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Veo interminables post donde recomiendan comprar decenas de empresas como si supieran analizar, como si fuesen García Parames.
> 
> Mi predicción es simple. Amazon lleva un año oscilando entre 1700 y 2100.
> Llego a máximos a mediados de febrero cuando todas las bolsas empezaron a caer.
> ...



Amason es el crack de las empresas

Es mejor que las pequeñitas lo respeten, y le huelan el culo para sus negocios ver crecer, verdad verdadera, frescor voxista. X


----------



## javiwell (10 Jul 2020)

Un apunte sobre el PER de amazon, el PER que se suele publicitar en todas las web es el PER último, el del momento de la compra.
Vamos a ver qué pasa con el PER sobre la compra si vamos comparando los beneficios de la acción en los años siguientes sobre el precio de compra original.



Supongamos que le día 31 de diciembre de 2016 hubiéramos comprado acciones a 749,87; en ese año 2016 cada acción obtuvo un beneficio pírrico de 4,90 euros que en relación al exorbitado precio de compra daba un PER de la friolera de 153,0.
Ahora dejamos pasar 2 años sin tocar la acción que habíamos comprado y durante el ejercicio 2019 obtenemos un BPA (beneficio por acción) de 22,99 que si lo comparamos con el precio al que nosotros habíamos comprado en 2016 ya da un PER mucho más razonable de 37,4 aunque todavía un poco alto ya que los beneficios solo se han multiplicado por 4.
¿Qué PER sobre nuestro precio antiguo de compra podríamos tener dentro de 15 años? ¡Ese es el que no se publica, el que tienes que mirar!
NOTA 1: El BPA de julio 2020 es inventado en esta tabla simplemente multiplicando el BPA de marzo 2020 por 4, seguramente sea un poco más alto debido a la estacionalidad de las ventas y al covid-19
NOTA 2: Por simplificar y con los tipos casi a 0 no se han descontado los BPA por el interés del dinero

CierrePrecio accionBPAPER tPER t+1PER t+2PER t+3dic-16​ 749,87  4,90  153,0  164,8  37,8  37,4 dic-17​ 1.169,47  4,55  257,0  59,0  50,9  58,4 dic-18​ 1.501,97  19,83  75,7  65,3  74,9 dic-19​ 1.847,84  22,99  80,4  92,2 10/07/2020​ 3.182,63  20,04  158,8


----------



## Humim (11 Jul 2020)

javiwell dijo:


> Un apunte sobre el PER de amazon, el PER que se suele publicitar en todas las web es el PER último, el del momento de la compra.
> Vamos a ver qué pasa con el PER sobre la compra si vamos comparando los beneficios de la acción en los años siguientes sobre el precio de compra original.
> 
> 
> ...




podrias poner una conclusión a tu magnifico estudio???


yo diría que va a seguir subiendo, puede ser el nuevo bitcoin ojo y se nos puede ir en unos años a 10.000 , es una empresa cojonudisima, yo le tenia ascos con el tema del per que lo veia altísimo y claro eso echa para atrás , pero si decís que no es tanto puede que tengais razón.


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

EN AMAZON VEREMOS
Y EL DE WAYFAIR NO SE SI HA DIMITADO

ESTABAN ESTE HILO DE ABAJO HABLANDO DE ¿que hacer con 800.000 $ ?




800.000


Me acaban de pedir 800000 machacantes por un piso nuevo en el extrarradio de Madrid

/

12.000 $ "NIÑO"

por cada producto con nombre de ¿niño desaparecido?
que anuncia atraves q por AMAZON de ser ciertoo de wayfair

=


666


EXACTAMENTE 

66,666666667

NIÑOS POR ESE DINERO CAPITAL QUE SE "ANUNCIARIAN"
(DE CONFIRMARSE")

EN WAYNOSEQUEPOLLAS
Y A SU VEZ AMAZON DISTRIBUYE SUS PRODUCTOS





_________________________________________________


Analisis - CABALLERES. marcador paco burbujero. [Red to Green ] . DEL ROJO AL VERDE. estamos viendo la mayor MOVIDA EN DECADAS -> ECONOMIA-> TODO

_________________________________________________





_________________________________________________


La trama del tráfico sexual de #wayfair se hace más gruesa...

No sólo se vendieron 12.000 gabinetes con nombres de niños diferentes (desaparecidos !¿? ) en cada uno (el mismo gabinete), sino que tenían *10.000 dólares *en almohadillas con nombres de niños diferentes en las mismas almohadillas.


hasta en amazon y todo
mira que viene









​


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

ES EL MOMENTO DE METERLE FUEGO
Y LUEGO HACER UN EXORCISMO A TU CARTERA


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

JACK NICKOLSON 



ANTES ME DIJO ALGO DE ENTRAR, 
ME LLEVABA TODO EL DIA HABLANDO ENTRAR FUERTE


LE VI LUSINADO CON METER PASTA
CREO QUE SI ESPERAMOS UN POCO



ENTRA FUERTE EN AMAZON, CLARO QUE SI!



​


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

AMAZON NO SE




PERO WAYFAIR ... 















​


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)




----------



## javiwell (11 Jul 2020)

Humim dijo:


> podrias poner una conclusión a tu magnifico estudio???
> 
> 
> yo diría que va a seguir subiendo, puede ser el nuevo bitcoin ojo y se nos puede ir en unos años a 10.000 , es una empresa cojonudisima, yo le tenia ascos con el tema del per que lo veia altísimo y claro eso echa para atrás , pero si decís que no es tanto puede que tengais razón.



Gracias, la conclusión es que el per de una acción no nos dice si es cara o barata nos dice que es lo que el mercado espera de esa acción.

Las acciones con un per muy alto tienen una valoración de mercado muy basada en cosas que presumiblemente ocurrirán en el futuro pero todavía no han ocurrido, esto es un poco peligroso.

Las empresas más exitosas del mundo tienen siempre un per muy elevado.

Un per muy elevado puede ser un gran fiasco puede ser un exitazo o puede ser una ganancia normal y corriente, depende de lo acertadas o equivocadas que estén la expectativas del mercado.

Para apostar por amazon hay que basarse en ventajas cualitativas de esta empresa que nos hacen pensar que el futuro va a ser prometedor, incluso mejor que lo que espera el mercado


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

AMAZON


____


FOLLANIÑOS


----------



## allseeyingeye (11 Jul 2020)

¿POR QUE LOS ESCLAVOS BLANCO SIEMPRE HAN VALIDO MUCHO MENO QUE LOS NEGROS?

MONEY TALK





































​


​


----------



## tramperoloco (11 Jul 2020)

Desde luego estamos viviendo un crash que hara historia ,por el causante y por sucesos que en el estan acaeciendo como el 20-4-20, el dia que los futuros del petroleo cotizaron en negativo , o como que un valor valga mas que toda la Industria alemana . Dentro de 20 años a cualquiera que se lo digamos dira que si le estamos tomando el pelo . Cuando se esta en un valle no se es consciente de cuan hondo se está hasta que no nos alejamos y subimos a la colina.


----------



## Pacohimbersor (25 Jul 2020)

Amazon archivos - José Manuel Durba - Claves de Inversión


----------



## Harrymorgan (28 Jul 2020)

En un par de días resultados de Amazon en el trimestre del confinamiento... ahí se va a ver si vale lo que cuesta


----------



## jamesito (31 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> En un par de días resultados de Amazon en el trimestre del confinamiento... ahí se va a ver si vale lo que cuesta




Amazon anunció este jueves un beneficio de 7.778 millones de dólares en el primer semestre de 2020, un 26 % más respecto al mismo periodo del año pasado. Entre enero y junio, facturó 164.364 millones de dólares, lo que supone un 33 % más en comparación con la primera mitad de 2019, aunque a la vez sus costes operativos también se incrementaron en torno a un 33 %, hasta 154.532 millones. Bezos, citado en una nota, señaló que las ventas han seguido aumentando en un segundo trimestre "muy inusual" y destacó que se han invertido unos 4.000 millones de dólares en cubrir costes relacionados con la pandemia para proteger tanto a los empleados como a los consumidores en "tiempos de alta demanda". Solo entre abril y junio, las ganancias ascendieron a 5.243 millones de dólares, lo que supone prácticamente el doble (99,7 %) que lo registrado en ese tramo del ejercicio pasado, mientras que la facturación trimestral se ha disparado un 40 %, hasta 88.912 millones. Los costes operativos del segundo trimestre también crecieron de forma paralela, un 37 % interanual, hasta los 83.069 millones. Amazon ha invertido 500 millones en bonos para sus empleados de primera línea y socios repartidores, y está en proceso de incorporar a tiempo completo a 125.000 trabajadores de los 175.000 que ha contratado desde marzo, detalló Bezos. La firma señaló que desde el inicio de la pandemia ha incrementado su capacidad de envío de productos de supermercado en un 160 % y triplicado sus puntos de recogida, lo que ha favorecido que a su vez se triplicaran las ventas de esta área de negocio durante el segundo trimestre. Además de las ventas por internet, la plataforma de servicios en la nube inteligente, Amazon Web Services (AWS), ha seguido beneficiándose del progreso del teletrabajo y ha aumentado su facturación casi un 29 %. Los resultados, publicados al cierre de Wall Street, fueron mejores de lo esperado por los analistas. Desde que comenzó el año, se ha revalorizado un 65 % en bolsa, muy por encima del resto del mercado.


----------



## Max Aub (31 Jul 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Amazon anunció este jueves un beneficio de 7.778 millones de dólares en el primer semestre de 2020, un 26 % más respecto al mismo periodo del año pasado. Entre enero y junio, facturó 164.364 millones de dólares, lo que supone un 33 % más en comparación con la primera mitad de 2019, aunque a la vez sus costes operativos también se incrementaron en torno a un 33 %, hasta 154.532 millones. Bezos, citado en una nota, señaló que las ventas han seguido aumentando en un segundo trimestre "muy inusual" y destacó que se han invertido unos 4.000 millones de dólares en cubrir costes relacionados con la pandemia para proteger tanto a los empleados como a los consumidores en "tiempos de alta demanda". Solo entre abril y junio, las ganancias ascendieron a 5.243 millones de dólares, lo que supone prácticamente el doble (99,7 %) que lo registrado en ese tramo del ejercicio pasado, mientras que la facturación trimestral se ha disparado un 40 %, hasta 88.912 millones. Los costes operativos del segundo trimestre también crecieron de forma paralela, un 37 % interanual, hasta los 83.069 millones. Amazon ha invertido 500 millones en bonos para sus empleados de primera línea y socios repartidores, y está en proceso de incorporar a tiempo completo a 125.000 trabajadores de los 175.000 que ha contratado desde marzo, detalló Bezos. La firma señaló que desde el inicio de la pandemia ha incrementado su capacidad de envío de productos de supermercado en un 160 % y triplicado sus puntos de recogida, lo que ha favorecido que a su vez se triplicaran las ventas de esta área de negocio durante el segundo trimestre. Además de las ventas por internet, la plataforma de servicios en la nube inteligente, Amazon Web Services (AWS), ha seguido beneficiándose del progreso del teletrabajo y ha aumentado su facturación casi un 29 %. Los resultados, publicados al cierre de Wall Street, fueron mejores de lo esperado por los analistas. Desde que comenzó el año, se ha revalorizado un 65 % en bolsa, muy por encima del resto del mercado.



Y lo que le queda a AMZ. Los 3000 los tiene que al canzar sin problemas. Aunque en este foro son mas de truños tipo IAG, Renol y demas.


----------



## Harrymorgan (31 Jul 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Amazon anunció este jueves un beneficio de 7.778 millones de dólares en el primer semestre de 2020, un 26 % más respecto al mismo periodo del año pasado. Entre enero y junio, facturó 164.364 millones de dólares, lo que supone un 33 % más en comparación con la primera mitad de 2019, aunque a la vez sus costes operativos también se incrementaron en torno a un 33 %, hasta 154.532 millones. Bezos, citado en una nota, señaló que las ventas han seguido aumentando en un segundo trimestre "muy inusual" y destacó que se han invertido unos 4.000 millones de dólares en cubrir costes relacionados con la pandemia para proteger tanto a los empleados como a los consumidores en "tiempos de alta demanda". Solo entre abril y junio, las ganancias ascendieron a 5.243 millones de dólares, lo que supone prácticamente el doble (99,7 %) que lo registrado en ese tramo del ejercicio pasado, mientras que la facturación trimestral se ha disparado un 40 %, hasta 88.912 millones. Los costes operativos del segundo trimestre también crecieron de forma paralela, un 37 % interanual, hasta los 83.069 millones. Amazon ha invertido 500 millones en bonos para sus empleados de primera línea y socios repartidores, y está en proceso de incorporar a tiempo completo a 125.000 trabajadores de los 175.000 que ha contratado desde marzo, detalló Bezos. La firma señaló que desde el inicio de la pandemia ha incrementado su capacidad de envío de productos de supermercado en un 160 % y triplicado sus puntos de recogida, lo que ha favorecido que a su vez se triplicaran las ventas de esta área de negocio durante el segundo trimestre. Además de las ventas por internet, la plataforma de servicios en la nube inteligente, Amazon Web Services (AWS), ha seguido beneficiándose del progreso del teletrabajo y ha aumentado su facturación casi un 29 %. Los resultados, publicados al cierre de Wall Street, fueron mejores de lo esperado por los analistas. Desde que comenzó el año, se ha revalorizado un 65 % en bolsa, muy por encima del resto del mercado.




Yo desde luego, de las puñeteras Faang me parece la más solvente junto con google. No se como se puede comparar Amazon con la mierda de Facebook que es una especie de Terra


----------



## desev (31 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo desde luego, de las puñeteras Faang me parece la más solvente junto con google. No se como se puede comparar Amazon con la mierda de Facebook que es una especie de Terra



A mí la que me resulta inexplicable es Netflix. O lo he entendido mal o no es más que una tele de pago.


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Jul 2020)

Harrymorgan dijo:


> Yo desde luego, de las puñeteras Faang me parece la más solvente junto con google. No se como se puede comparar Amazon con la mierda de Facebook que es una especie de Terra



A mi me gusta más Amazon que Facebook, pero ya le hubiera gustado a Terra tener WhatsApp, Instagram y la propia página de Facebook...


----------



## Parlakistan (31 Jul 2020)

Max Aub dijo:


> Y lo que le queda a AMZ. Los 3000 los tiene que al canzar sin problemas. Aunque en este foro son mas de truños tipo IAG, Renol y demas.



Aquí son del "balue escull". Gusta la mierda barata, como a los insignes Pierdemes, el Warren puffo español, AZ perder y magañanes.


----------



## Benceno (31 Jul 2020)

desev dijo:


> A mí la que me resulta inexplicable es Netflix. O lo he entendido mal o no es más que una tele de pago.



A mi también por que ni siquiera tengo tele, pero la cuestión es si hace pasta o no, y parece que si.


----------



## Caramierda hijoputa (31 Jul 2020)

a ver netflix es la punta de lanza del adoctrinamiento nwo en todo el mundo.

es valor seguro.


----------



## desev (1 Ago 2020)

Benceno dijo:


> A mi también por que ni siquiera tengo tele, pero la cuestión es si hace pasta o no, y parece que si.



Pues tiene un per de 86, eso es una rentabilidad del 1,17%, que recuerda más a un plazo fijo que a una empresa, salvo que se espere un potencial enorme. Y me cuesta pensar que un negocio que ya conocemos en formatos similares pueda justificar semejantes expectativas de potencial: de hecho, hace poco ha habido una corrección importante...


----------



## jotadark (1 Ago 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> a ver netflix es la punta de lanza del adoctrinamiento nwo en todo el mundo.
> 
> es valor seguro.



Y Apple, parece que habrá que apostar por empresas nwo a partir de ahora. Tienen negocio asegurado.


----------



## Último nick (24 Ago 2020)

jotadark dijo:


> Y Apple, parece que habrá que apostar por empresas nwo a partir de ahora. Tienen negocio asegurado.


----------



## allseeyingeye (24 Ago 2020)

Último nick dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 410894



esto es de hace meses
esta to trucao como ya sabras
lo mismo suben
que les meten una hostia por lios de estos de guerra de facciones y ls trizan 11.9 BILLONES

0 444 MIL MILLOENS

ASI TRASCA Xd


MACRO HOSTIA


 DE 11.9 BILLONES 11,9 MIL MILLONES????




444 MIL MILLONES

World’s Richest Lose $444 Billion After Hellish Week for Markets
​








PERO .... GÑÑ

MILES DE MILLONES AMERICANOS .... O WHAT?

OSEA.... WHATAAAFUCKKK QUE SE HOSTIAAA SE HAN COMIDOOOOO







⚡(HILO OFICIAL) : CRISIS DEL CORONAVIRUS ☣SARS-CoV2☣


ESTE INTENTO DE DECODE DEL 444 Y DEL 9 / 11 Y 9 11 CREO QUE NO ESTA BIEN

PERO ES LO MISMO

LO DEJO POR SI ALGUIEN SI LO SABE Y QUIERE CONTRIBUIR 

​


----------



## rascachapas (24 Ago 2020)

PROFESOR NORTEÑO dijo:


> a ver netflix es la punta de lanza del adoctrinamiento nwo en todo el mundo.
> 
> es valor seguro.



Me parece buena filosofia para invertir en bolsa.

NWO es judiada a tope, o sea los que fabrican el dinero, los valores NWO van a ir para arriba, si o si.


----------



## alward (24 Ago 2020)

Frostituto dijo:


> Estaba entre Amazon y Banco Santander, gracias por disiparme las dudas



SATANder ni con un palo... Van a regalar las acciones con los cereales del desayuno, y las de Timofonica tambien...


----------



## jamesito (7 Nov 2020)

Amazon ingresa 7.567 millones en España, lo que supone no solo un 70% más que un año antes sino triplicar además las ventas logradas por Aliexpress, que se encuentra en el segundo puesto de la lista con unos ingresos de 2.129 millones, según el ranking TOP 300 que elabora la publicación E-Show Magazine. Amazon alcanza así el 15,7% del total del mercado y Aliexpress otro 4,4%. El Corte Inglés, que ocupa el tercer puesto en el podio, les sigue de lejos con una facturación en el último ejercicio de 1.320 millones. Amazon realiza 157 millones de entregas anuales en nuestro país. En el segundo puesto encontramos a Aliexpress, con más de 42 millones. eBay, que ocupa el puesto décimo en cuanto a facturación online anual con 399 millones de euros, escala, sin embargo, al tercer puesto en cuanto a número de pedidos, con prácticamente 20 millones


----------



## Parlakistan (7 Nov 2020)

Amazon se mete en todo. Creo que ha comprado deliveroo, se van a meter en el negocio de la restauración y a llevarte comida a casa. Es probable que intenten también crear un neobanco. 

Van a quedarse con todo y si encima gana el pedófilo, aunque aún está por ver, van a hacer lo que les de la gana y no les van a tratar de parar por prácticas monopolísticas.


----------



## RICH PIANA (8 Nov 2020)

jamesito dijo:


> Veo interminables post donde recomiendan comprar decenas de empresas como si supieran analizar, como si fuesen García Parames.
> 
> Mi predicción es simple. Amazon lleva un año oscilando entre 1700 y 2100.
> Llego a máximos a mediados de febrero cuando todas las bolsas empezaron a caer.
> ...



llego a este hilo 7 meses tarde 

mis dies nomas


----------



## jamesito (9 Nov 2020)

Amazon instalará un nuevo centro logístico en la localidad castellonense de Onda, en unas parcelas de 200.000 metros cuadrados, ubicadas en el polígono Sur-13, junto al Camí Fondo de dicha localidad, según ha podido saber Europa Press. Aunque Amazon todavía no ha confirmado esta decisión, el alcalde de Vila-real, José Benlloch, ha felicitado a Onda. "Nos alegramos de que una empresa del siglo XXI como Amazon haya optado por instalarse en nuestra provincia. Esta noticia constituye una excelente oportunidad para todos y todas. Las sinergias y oportunidades que generará serán importantes para el progreso de nuestra provincia, especialmente de esta zona de clúster cerámico que compartimos", ha señalado en un comunicado. "La ubicación del centro logístico de esta empresa líder en el comercio electrónico constituirá una oportunidad importante para la diversificación económica y la complementación a nuestra industria cerámica innovadora, que ha hecho y está haciendo un gran esfuerzo para adaptarse a los retos del siglo XXI, también ofreciendo oportunidades de diversificación de sus productos", ha argumentado el alcalde.


----------



## Rexter (10 Nov 2020)

Si amazón es un empresón de la leche. Pero tanto vídeo en youtube para que pardillos metan dinero en Amazon es lo que me mosquea.

Que una cosa es que gente en los foros lo recomendéis, pero cuando brojers como etoro, plus500, etc animan a todo el mundo a comprar Amazon con anuncios en youtube... Malo.


----------



## romeoalfa (10 Nov 2020)

Rexter dijo:


> Si amazón es un empresón de la leche. Pero tanto vídeo en youtube para que pardillos metan dinero en Amazon es lo que me mosquea.
> 
> Que una cosa es que gente en los foros lo recomendéis, pero cuando brojers como etoro, plus500, etc animan a todo el mundo a comprar Amazon con anuncios en youtube... Malo.



correcto, hay una frase en bolsa...”cuando tú pienses igual que todo el mundo....es que estais todos equivocados”


----------



## bientop (10 Nov 2020)

romeoalfa dijo:


> correcto, hay una frase en bolsa...”cuando tú pienses igual que todo el mundo....es que estais todos equivocados”



Y ahora en que momento estamos?


----------



## Rexter (10 Nov 2020)

Es que es muy exagerado, aquí algo raro está pasando. Supongo que vendrá una buena corrección, que las manos fuertes usarán para aumentar su participación en esas empresas desplumando a las gacelillas.


----------



## bientop (10 Nov 2020)

La acción de Amazon esta bastante cara (3100$) para que mucha gente se compre una. Hay te venden fracciones de acciones y eses anuncios entiendo que nos los ponen a nosotros, no a quien busca cosas sobre fútbol, o egames, que les saldrá de fornite o Adidas.


----------



## Rexter (10 Nov 2020)

bientop dijo:


> La acción de Amazon esta bastante cara (3100$) para que mucha gente se compre una. Hay te venden fracciones de acciones y eses anuncios entiendo que nos los ponen a nosotros, no a quien busca cosas sobre fútbol, o egames, que les saldrá de fornite o Adidas.



En los ordenadores de clase en la universidad (los que usa el profesor) entre vídeos de maquinaria industrial nos han saltado esos anuncios. 

Parece que van a por público muy general.


----------



## jamesito (18 Nov 2020)

El gigante del comercio electrónico Amazon ha anunciado el lanzamiento de Amazon Pharmacy, su servicio para la venta y entrega a domicilio de medicamentos con receta, según ha anunciado la multinacional.

A través de Amazon Pharmacy, los clientes podrán completar la compra de los medicamentos recetados y gestionar sus perfiles, incorporando información del seguro, administrar las recetas y elegir los métodos de pago. Además, los usuarios 'Prime' de Amazon tendrán acceso sin límite a envío gratuito en dos días de los pedidos realizados en Amazon Pharmacy.

Asimismo, los usuarios 'Prime' podrán obtener descuentos en el precio de sus medicinas a través de Amazon Pharmacy al realizar sus compras al margen del seguro, lo que puede ahorrar hasta un 80% en medicamentos genéricos y del 40% en medicinas de marca.

#Amazon #AmazonPharmacy #comercio #AmazonPrime


----------



## jamesito (13 Dic 2021)

Tengo el hilo abandonado, un año sin subir noticias amazonicas






Amazon entra en el negocio de las redes 5G para empresas


AWS Private 5G es una solución que permite a las empresas crear y administrar sus propias redes móviles 5G.




www.reasonwhy.es













Así es el servicio de Amazon de 5G para empresas con el que amenaza el negocio de las telecos


Amazon ha lanzado su servicio AWS Private 5G para que las empresas puedan desarrollar redes internas de manera sencilla con la tecnología 5G.




www.businessinsider.es






Amazon ha anunciado el lanzamiento de AWS Private 5G, un nuevo servicio para empresas para que desplieguen su red interna gracias a la tecnología 5G.* El gigante tecnológico explicó este nuevo servicio, por ahora solo disponible en Estados Unidos, en su evento AWS re:Invent conference,* en el que detalló sus planes de futuro para sus servicios en la nube, la división de Amazon Web Services, según recoge el medio tecnológico TechCrunch. 
"*Las empresas tendrán todas las ventajas de la tecnología móvil sin el sufrimiento de los largos ciclos de planificación, las integraciones complejas y los altos costos iniciales"*, afirmó Adam Selipsky, CEO de Amazon Web Services, en el discurso de apertura de la empresa según recoge el mismo medio.

"Díganos dónde desea construir su red y especifique la capacidad de la red. Le enviamos todo el hardware, el software y las tarjetas SIM necesarios", apuntó el directivo para explicar el funcionamiento del servicio. 
El objetivo de este nuevo servicio que presenta la compañía es que *las empresas puedan configurar y escalar redes móviles 5G privadas de forma más rápida y lo puedan hacer en día*s, frente a los meses que se pueden llegad a tardar. 

En la página web del nuevo servicio, Amazon explica que con unos clics en la consola de AWS los clientes especifican si quieren crear una red móvil y la capacidad que necesitan para sus dispositivos. 
"A continuación, *AWS entrega y mantiene las unidades de radio celulares pequeñas, los servidores, el núcleo 5G y el software de red de acceso de radio (RAN) y los módulos de identidad* de los suscriptores (tarjetas SIM) necesarias para configurar una red 5G privada y conectar dispositivos", apunta la compañía. 
Las telecos afrontan un 2021 marcado por la fuerte inversión que demanda el 5G mientras buscan nuevas vías de ingresos para poder ser viables en un mercado hipercompetitivo
De esta forma, AWS Private 5G automatiza la configuración y la implementación de la red y escala la capacidad en diferido para dar soporte a dispositivos adicionales y un mayor tráfico de red. "No hay pagos anticipados o costos por dispositivo en AWS Private 5G, y los clientes solo pagan por la capacidad y el rendimiento de red que solicitan", añade Amazon en la web del servicio. 
El lanzamiento de este servicio para empresas llega en un momento crítico para *las grandes compañías de telecomunicaciones tradicionales que están haciendo equilibrios para conjugar las fuertes inversiones que supone el despliegue de redes 5G con la monetización de los servicios que pueden ofertar gracias a esta nueva tecnología. *

El problema de las telecos es que en anteriores despliegues de red como el 4G, aunque ellos fueron los encargados de las inversiones para estas infraestructuras, finalmente han sido las grandes empresas tecnológicas las que están monetizando sus servicios como ocurre con WhatsApp, Amazon o Google. Ahora, el reto en este nuevo despliegue es ver si las telecos acaban siendo más unas empresas tecnológicas que unas de comunicaciones.


----------



## jamesito (13 Dic 2021)




----------



## mol (13 Dic 2021)

Veremos estos años si el crecimiento es el mismo.


----------

